# Drywall stilts - New Product Idea



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I've got a new idea for drywall stilts. How about stilts with wheels on the bottom. A guy could get around really fast and knock out jobs alot faster!You gotta think outside the bucket!:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Hey guys, I've got a new idea for drywall stilts. How about stilts with wheels on the bottom. A guy could get around really fast and knock out jobs alot faster!You gotta think outside the bucket!:thumbsup::thumbup:


 Workmans compensation Is also a thought! I'm quessing you don't carry that?:whistling2:
Butt I gotta know. When you take a **** in a bucket? Do you take your shirt off?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> Workmans compensation Is also a thought! I'm quessing you don't carry that?:whistling2:
> Butt I gotta know. When you take a **** in a bucket? Do you take your shirt off?


 Taking a ****, is always more pleasureable when I take my shirt off, it don't matter what I am ****ting in.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> Hey guys, I've got a new idea for drywall stilts. How about stilts with wheels on the bottom.


Aren't those just called baker scaffolds?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Hey guys, I've got a new idea for drywall stilts. How about stilts with wheels on the bottom. A guy could get around really fast and knock out jobs alot faster!You gotta think outside the bucket!:thumbsup::thumbup:


Or you could buy these......





2 bucks says Moose boy will race out and buy a pair today:yes::whistling2:


----------

